# 2009 Ski Sundown Mogul Competitions



## Greg (May 5, 2008)

Just got some early info on this. As of right now, they are aiming for bump comps on January 24 and March 22. They are considering doing the March competition on Gunbarrel! 



Seems like a million years away though...


----------



## 2knees (May 5, 2008)

lol, its may 5th.  Last year, i wasnt even done with this year yet.

wait, that didnt come out right. but you know what i mean.


Seriously though, that would be pretty damn cool.  A gunny bump comp.  giddyup.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2008)

I'm there!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2008)

SAHWEET!  Now we have two opportunities to see powhunter pre-release mid air :lol:


----------



## powhunter (May 5, 2008)

ha ha ha..............that is a real possibility!!!!    Im in full training mode now so I might suprise you......might even hit blackomb this summer if it is feasable....glad they are considering gunny though.....

steve


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2008)

Serious stoke!!!


----------



## MR. evil (May 5, 2008)

Is it too early to sign up


----------



## mondeo (May 5, 2008)

Damnit, now I need more than that. Both duals? One dual, one single? Changes in breakdown (get rid of the damn teles?)

Celebrity appearance from DBS???!!!!


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Is it too early to sign up





mondeo said:


> Damnit, now I need more than that. Both duals? One dual, one single? Changes in breakdown (get rid of the damn teles?)



Ha! Way too early for specifics, guys. Happy to see the enthusiasm though!


----------



## jack97 (May 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Serious stoke!!!



OK, GSS you got me! The combination of this thread, your reply and your avatar got me laughing so hard, I couldn't add anything with out chuckling so hard. Last nite, I had to go down in the basement to break out in laughter.

Don't know whats wrong with me  :???:


----------



## 2knees (May 6, 2008)

Nice signature Jack.  You should make that a bumper sticker.  I'd buy one.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2008)

jack97 said:


> OK, GSS you got me! The combination of this thread, your reply and your avatar got me laughing so hard, I couldn't add anything with out chuckling so hard. Last nite, I had to go down in the basement to break out in laughter.
> 
> Don't know whats wrong with me  :???:



I'm glad you like my new Avatar...it's the O face...you know Greg has that look when he's hitting the zipperline...


----------



## WICKEDBUMPER (May 6, 2008)

2Knees and Jack,
heads up guys...you know that south of the mason-dixon line, "noodling" means sticking your entire arm into an underwater hole and hoping a catfish bites your hand so you can pull a big ol' catfish out of the hole by its mouth with your bare hands.
me thinks ass noodling means something totaly different to the non-skiing world.


----------



## jack97 (May 6, 2008)

WICKEDBUMPER said:


> 2Knees and Jack,
> heads up guys...you know that south of the mason-dixon line, "noodling" means sticking your entire arm into an underwater hole and hoping a catfish bites your hand so you can pull a big ol' catfish out of the hole by its mouth with your bare hands.
> me thinks ass noodling means something totaly different to the non-skiing world.



Yeah, I saw a vid on that, crazy stuff. Some of them are ticked off that other "noodlers" are using oxygen gear so that they can go deeper and stay submerge longer.  

BTW, my inlaw has a summer place in Georgia, I would never put that on my bumper sticker if I had to bring down our car. I had images of deliverance first I went there.... we even did whitewater rafting, nothing remote though.


----------



## jack97 (May 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ...it's the O face...you know Greg has that look when he's hitting the zipperline...



I have that look when I see a pic like this 

http://forums.mogulskiing.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=559


----------



## 180 (May 7, 2008)

March 28th will problably be Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge.  I expect to see some of you there this year.


----------



## mondeo (May 7, 2008)

180 said:


> March 28th will problably be Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge.  I expect to see some of you there this year.



Hopefully they move it back into April. I want to do it, but we'll see how much progress I've made by the time registration closes.


----------



## Greg (May 9, 2008)

180 said:


> March 28th will problably be Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge.  I expect to see some of you there this year.



Chris Sullivan saw this thread and is considering moving the March comp up to 3/22 so there's less of a chance of a conflict with the BMMC. The Sundown event might be a good warm-up for the BMMCers too!


----------



## Philpug (May 13, 2008)

Keep me posted with particulars and I am sure we will be help with representation.


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Keep me posted with particulars and I am sure we will be help with representation.



What specifically do you have in mind? Are you a Hart rep? Phil?

Perhaps an F17 for the winner? :-o


----------



## Philpug (May 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> What specifically do you have in mind? Are you a Hart rep? Phil?
> 
> Perhaps an F17 for the winner? :-o



Greg,

I cannot promise anything as far as skis yet. I am the rep for the Northeast with Hart. I would like to bring up some F17's for a demo though.


----------



## 2knees (May 13, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Keep me posted with particulars and I am sure we will be help with representation.




that is very generous of you and much appreciated.  I'm sure sundown would love to have some corporate representation at the event also.  although i shouldnt really speak for them.

we have a group of rather sick individuals in here dedicated to mogul skiing.  Sundown, while small in size, has accomodated us in many many ways and anything that can be done to help them in regards to their competitions and efforts in promoting bump skiing is a big time positive.


----------



## Philpug (May 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> that is very generous of you and much appreciated.  I'm sure sundown would love to have some corporate representation at the event also.  although i shouldnt really speak for them.
> 
> we have a group of rather sick individuals in here dedicated to mogul skiing.  Sundown, while small in size, has accomodated us in many many ways and anything that can be done to help them in regards to their competitions and efforts in promoting bump skiing is a big time positive.



Do you have a shop and a contact in that area we can work through? Please PM me with info.


----------



## 2knees (May 13, 2008)

I have no affiliation with this other then being a competitor.  I think the best thing would be to contact Chris Sullivan from Ski Sundown, who is basically in charge of all of this mayhem.  Greg would be the man with the plan as far as getting you guys together.


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> we have a group of rather sick individuals in here dedicated to mogul skiing.  Sundown, while small in size, has accomodated us in many many ways and anything that can be done to help them in regards to their competitions and efforts in promoting bump skiing is a big time positive.



Agreed one million percent.



I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Do you have a shop and a contact in that area we can work through? Please PM me with info.



I'm guessing you're Phil. We had an exchange about this on the mogulskiing.net forum a while back. The only real mogul presence at all in SNE is at Sundown. There's a shop in Canton, CT called Fatty's that the mountain does a lot of things with. They mention Sundown on their site here (last paragraph):

http://www.fattys.com/about.php

It's my feeling they would be the obvious shop to coordinate things with.



2knees said:


> I have no affiliation with this other then being a competitor.  I think the best thing would be to contact Chris Sullivan from Ski Sundown, who is basically in charge of all of this mayhem.  Greg would be the man with the plan as far as getting you guys together.



Phil - send me an Email at contact@alpinezone.com and I'll get you in touch with Chris Sullivan at Sundown who would be the man to work with on this. I'm sure he also has contacts at Fatty's.


----------



## Trekchick (May 13, 2008)

I demo'd the F17s this weekend.  Wow! 

I'm definitely adding it to my quiver before next season!


----------



## Grassi21 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice.  The Sundown bump support continues!  

I pussed out last year.  This year there will be no excuses!


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I pussed out last year.



Yeah. You did. Couldn't even make an appearance to support the rest of us hacks. :razz:


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah. You did. Couldn't even make an appearance to support the rest of us hacks. :razz:



No kidding!  Thanks a lot, you slacker... :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah. You did. Couldn't even make an appearance to support the rest of us hacks. :razz:





bvibert said:


> No kidding!  Thanks a lot, you slacker... :roll:



Now boys...  I admitted to the pussing out.  ;-)


----------



## MR. evil (May 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Now boys...  I admitted to the pussing out.  ;-)




You know we had a deal that if one of us entered the bump comp the other would too. 

I was there:-?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You know we had a deal that if one of us entered the bump comp the other would too.
> 
> I was there:-?



Tough crowd...  I accept it all.


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Tough crowd...  I accept it all.



MR. evil just owned you.


----------



## MR. evil (May 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> MR. evil just owned you.



If he had showed up to the bump comp I would have owned him there too:-o


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If he had showed up to the bump comp I would have owned him there too:-o



Yep. And at least you might have beaten _somebody _then too. I can see why you're bitter...

Oh, SNAP! :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 15, 2008)

I see.  Guy takes a break from posting and he returns to a beating.  ;-)  

Carry on...


----------



## MR. evil (May 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yep. And at least you might have beaten _somebody _then too. I can see why you're bitter...
> 
> Oh, SNAP! :razz:



Technically I didn't come in last place. But it would have been nice to win one heads up race.


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> But it would have been nice to win one heads up race.



I can relate...


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

*Dates Confirmed!*

It's confirmed. The Sundown Bump Competitions will be:


*Saturday, January 24, 2009*
*Sunday, March 22, 2009*
Mark your calendars!


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> It's confirmed. The Sundown Bump Competitions will be:
> 
> 
> *Saturday, January 24, 2009*
> ...



Sweet!  Now no one has any excuses that they had something else planned first!


----------



## Greg (May 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> It's confirmed. The Sundown Bump Competitions will be:
> 
> 
> *Saturday, January 24, 2009*
> ...



Officially listed:

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=339
http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=353


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

Don't see any mention of the skiercross on the Events line-up for next year. I'll gladly take two bump comps instead. Rad.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 4, 2008)

It is so on.  I'll try my best to make the January comp.  Just the fact that I'll be able to shut up the arrogant moguls nuts will give enough determination to drive 2+ hours to your lame 600 vert hill.  If I can beat Greg I think my life will be complete, and you guys will never hear the end of it.  Oh man am I pumped.  






So how much of this run is based on time?  I know this is the only category I have a chance of doing well in.  Well maybe I'll do well in the airs category too if I don't wreck, which isn't likely.


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2008)

awf170 said:


> It is so on.  I'll try my best to make the January comp.  Just the fact that I'll be able to shut up the arrogant moguls nuts will give enough determination to drive 2+ hours to your lame 600 vert hill.  If I can beat Greg I think my life will be complete, and you guys will never hear the end of it.  Oh man am I pumped.



It would be great to have you participate Austin. Seriously. But there is no way in hell you will beat me. I can promise you that one.  I suspect you'll look a lot like your avatar heading down the course... :roll:



awf170 said:


> So how much of this run is based on time?  I know this is the only category I have a chance of doing well in.  Well maybe I'll do well in the airs category too if I don't wreck, which isn't likely.



Typically, bump comps are 50% turns, 25% air and 25% speed. However, I think a skier that skis relatively clean that pulls away from his opponent, even if his opponent technically has better turns has a good shot at winning the heat. Tough to give a win to the guy that's way back. Mogul competition judging is pretty subjective. We all want to do well, but I'm there more to support the event/mogul philosophy. The vibe at the top of the course last season was undeniable too. Lots of fun! With that said, speed will be one of the items I plan to address this year. I need to get faster in the bumps to be competitive.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2008)

awf170 said:


> It is so on.  I'll try my best to make the January comp.  Just the fact that I'll be able to shut up the arrogant moguls nuts will give enough determination to drive 2+ hours to your lame 600 vert hill.  If I can beat Greg I think my life will be complete, and you guys will never hear the end of it.  Oh man am I pumped.
> .





Even if you loose in the first round you will still get to watch Greg get destroyed by 2knees……………...or Powhunter……………or JonnyPoach.


That alone should make your 2 hour drive worth while.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> We all want to do well, but I'm there more to support the event/mogul philosophy.



You say this cause you cant possibly compete with us big boys.





Greg said:


> With that said, speed will be one of the items I plan to address this year. I need to get faster in the bumps to be competitive.



I think you need alot more then speed to be competitive.  But by all means, buy yourself another pair of fancy nancy pants so you look good standing around after you've been eliminated.



ooohh  a whole summer of trash talking.  BRING IT


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Even if you loose in the first round you will still get to watch Greg get destroyed by 2knees……………...or Powhunter……………or JonnyPoach.



Perhaps. But *definitely *not MR. evil. Let's remind everybody that you were the one that tracked down my old mis-mounted Cabrawlers just so you could more like me...



2knees said:


> I think you need alot more then speed to be competitive.  But by all means, buy yourself another pair of fancy nancy pants so you look good standing around after you've been eliminated.



Yeah. Okay Mr. Adidas... :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Jun 5, 2008)

Mr. Adidas....

Dude i could wear a burlap sack as my outfit and still run you off the course.  



speaking of getting run off the course we need to convince 180, powbmps, JimG, Jack97 etc to come on down.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Greg I have a deal for you:

You beat me, I'll go ski bumps the whole day with you somewhere up north, no glades at all.  Just bumps, the whole day.  (You can make the harsher if you'd like, I just can't think of anything better)

I beat you, and you have go touring with me.  I have all the all the equipment you need, so all you need to show up with are poles and boots.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> Mr. Adidas....
> 
> Dude i could wear a burlap sack as my outfit and still run you off the course.
> 
> ...



Count me in for the Saturday, January comp


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Perhaps. But *definitely *not MR. evil. Let's remind everybody that you were the one that tracked down my old mis-mounted Cabrawlers just so you could more like me...
> :roll:




I only bought those CaBrawlers becuase I couldn't find the same skis that Pat has. I would much rather be more like him:wink:


----------



## madskier6 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, you guys are brutal with the trash talking.  And it's only early June.  What's it gonna be like in late Dec - early Jan? :lol:  I'll definitely be there for at least one, if not both, of the comps.  That was a hell of a fun day!


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Hey Greg I have a deal for you:
> 
> You beat me, I'll go ski bumps the whole day with you somewhere up north, no glades at all.  Just bumps, the whole day.  (You can make the harsher if you'd like, I just can' think of anything better)
> 
> I beat you, and you have go touring with me.  I have all the all the equipment you need, so all you need to show up with are poles and boots.



Deal! But maybe I'd tour with you even after kicking your ass.



2knees said:


> Dude i could wear a burlap sack as my outfit and still run you off the course.



Riiiiiiight. Kinda like you did against MrMagic last year?



Looks to me like it was the other way around, dontcha think? :-o

(High res for your viewing pleasure.)



MR. evil said:


> I only bought those CaBrawlers becuase I couldn't find the same skis that Pat has. I would much rather *be more like him*:wink:



Puh-lease. See above.



2knees said:


> speaking of getting run off the course we need to convince 180, powbmps, JimG, Jack97 etc to come on down.



Now let's not get crazy. The Sundown comp is the only chance us hacks have to look cool. Those guys would totally steal our thunder... :lol: GSS is welcome though.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Count me in for the Saturday, January comp




Excellent!!  Deadheads represent!!  Im gonna bring my boombox with some choice shows for your listening pleasure, but more importantly to piss greg off !!

steve


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Excellent!!  Deadheads represent!!  Im gonna bring my boombox with some choice shows for your listening pleasure, but more importantly to piss greg off !!
> 
> steve



Should be a good time.  I'd imagine at that time of year in southern NE its gonna take a little luck to have a soft course.


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Should be a good time.  I'd imagine at that time of year in southern NE its gonna take a little luck to have a soft course.



It will still be during the mountain's snowmaking window. They do a pretty good job keeping their bumps skiable during the colder weeks and will consistently top coat the moguls with snowmaking as needed. It's that period between when the snowmaking stops but it's still cold, and before it's warm enough to get spring softening that it gets a bit ugly. Anyway, this is CT. We could easily have spring bumps in January. :blink: Knowing Chris Sullivan though, he's going to do all he can to have a decent course for the January comp. The March comp is almost sure to have spring bumps. Gunbarrel too, remember!


----------



## madskier6 (Jun 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> The March comp is almost sure to have spring bumps. Gunbarrel too, remember!



Did they commit to having the March comp on Gunbarrel?  Or is that just wishful thinking?  That would be great. :smile:


----------



## awf170 (Jun 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> It would be great to have you participate Austin. Seriously. But there is no way in hell you will beat me. I can promise you that one.  I suspect you'll look a lot like your avatar heading down the course... :roll:



Personally I think my avatar would have pretty good form.  I know my A&E isn't nearly that good.  Heck his pole planting is even better than mine.

My only problem is going to be the upper section of the course.  The air, I can go bigger and throw more spread then anyone in that video, and the lower section I can just straight line.  That upper section though, oh man, I think I actually need to learn how to absorb bumps, or I'll just wreck after like 3 turns.  Maybe I'll just try to ski the whole course as fast as I can and hope that I don't completely wreck.  :dunce:

BTW:  Tell Sundown to make that landing area longer.  I'll probably land in like the 2nd or 3rd row of bumps off that jump (then obviously wreck).


----------



## 2knees (Jun 6, 2008)

awf170 said:


> My only problem is going to be the upper section of the course.  The air, I can go bigger and throw more spread then anyone in that video, and the lower section I can just straight line.  That upper section though, oh man, I think I actually need to learn how to absorb bumps, or I'll just wreck after like 3 turns.  Maybe I'll just try to ski the whole course as fast as I can and hope that I don't completely wreck.  :dunce:
> 
> BTW:  Tell Sundown to make that landing area longer.  I'll probably land in like the 2nd or 3rd row of bumps off that jump (then obviously wreck).




throw more spread???  not sure i want to know what you mean.

Trust me, i dont think you'd want to land in the bumps off those pads.  They need to build them so that we go up, not out.  The landings got a bit rough after all the wipeouts and windshield skid turns from the hacks.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> The landings got a bit rough after all the wipeouts and windshield skid turns from the hacks.  :lol:



Easy there, bub. I can easily put together another short video highlighting your weak spread eagle as you "roll down the windows" air. Hmmm.......lemme think. That just so happens to be the air right before you laid down in the above vid. Not a good run for you, was it? :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Riiiiiiight. Kinda like you did against MrMagic last year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I somehow missed this earlier.  youtube imeds are simply blocked at work though.  

Nice work.  the slow mo sounds are hilarious.  Video too.

I'm gonna have some fun with this slam dunk,.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> I somehow missed this earlier.  youtube imeds are simply blocked at work though.
> 
> Nice work.  the slow mo sounds are hilarious.  Video too.
> 
> I'm gonna have some fun with this slam dunk,.



I think I saw a gunman to your left on the grassy knowl.

Was that the flat section at the bottom?  Looked like it,  It seriously look like some a sniper took you out.  There is 2knees in the lead taking on the flat part of the course and then wham.  I'm not even busting on you.  That sucks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2008)

ahahahaha..darn snow-snakes..


----------



## bigbog (Jun 26, 2008)

*.. :lol: :lol:................*

ROTFL....
Greg you just cannot keep it a friendly activity eh'!...?  But...I guess that's what makes *Administrator* privs a goal for us pions... :lol: :lol: ....


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

How's everyone's summer training going?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> How's everyone's summer training going?



Pretty good, my MTB should rip down the temptor moguls when they're nice and firmed up.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 12, 2008)

all this mtn biking you guys have been doing has me scared about my fitness level for this season.  i stepped up the yoga to 2 or 3 days a week for balance and core strength. the skiers edge is back in business.  paddling in the fall will be big for me.  i will also bite the bullet in the fall and get back in the weight room to hammer my legs.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> all this mtn biking you guys have been doing has me scared about my fitness level for this season.  i stepped up the yoga to 2 or 3 days a week for balance and core strength. the skiers edge is back in business.  paddling in the fall will be big for me.  i will also bite the bullet in the fall and get back in the weight room to hammer my legs.



I gave you a chance way back when all this MTB tomfoolery started....


----------



## 2knees (Aug 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> How's everyone's summer training going?



I've really stepped up my beer consumption and couch time the past few weeks.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I gave you a chance way back when all this MTB tomfoolery started....



i do feel like i missed the boat on MTBing. at this point i would be dead weight.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i do feel like i missed the boat on MTBing. at this point i would be dead weight.



We're talking about setting up a newb/slow pace ride at some point so we can all just cruise together. In any event, it doesn't take long to get up to speed since the learning curve is so steep. Within a month of riding, say a half dozen rides, you'll probably be keeping up just fine. Plenty of riding season left...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> We're talking about setting up a newb/slow pace ride at some point so we can all just cruise together. In any event, it doesn't take long to get up to speed since the learning curve is so steep. Within a month of riding, say a half dozen rides, you'll probably be keeping up just fine. Plenty of riding season left...



I agree with Greg.  You're in pretty good shape Chris so all you have to do is get some of the technique down.  Be on the look out for the slower paced ride coming up.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> I've really stepped up my beer consumption and couch time the past few weeks.



same here!!!   also when I  go shopping with the woman...Ive been practicing keeping the hips forward....I kinda look like some redneck farmer pushing a plow thru the mall

steve


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

powhunter said:


> same here!!!   also when I  go shopping with the woman...Ive been practicing keeping the hips forward....I kinda look like some redneck farmer pushing a plow thru the mall
> 
> steve



I've been practicing keeping the hips forward when with my wife too, but not while shopping.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 12, 2008)

also have been practicing  crashing on my MTB....


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2008)

powhunter said:


> also have been practicing  crashing on my MTB....



Load up the bike and meet us at Nass for 6, Greg will be taping and we can't have a video without a good powhunter crash!:grin:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2008)

powhunter said:


> also have been practicing  crashing on my MTB....



You don't need to practice that anymore, you have mastered it :wink:


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 12, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i do feel like i missed the boat on MTBing. at this point i would be dead weight.



+1



bvibert said:


> Be on the look out for the slower paced ride coming up.



if it is in september i'll be there.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i do feel like i missed the boat on MTBing. at this point i would be dead weight.





gmcunni said:


> +1



I will say right here that I'd be willing to take a ride or two to hang back with you guys. I'm sure Brian would too if it meant us expanding our MTB crew. Here's another novel idea for you two. Why don't you hook up and start sort of a farm team of sorts of CT AZ MTBers. In a month, when you get up to speed, join us. Do it. Like I said, plenty of season left. Drag 2knees out with you. :idea: You guys have no idea what you're missing.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Drag 2knees out with you. :idea: You guys have no idea what you're missing.



2knees weights like 125 soaking wet.  I should have no problem dragging him.  ;-)


----------



## powhunter (Aug 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> I will say right here that I'd be willing to take a ride or two to hang back with you guys. I'm sure Brian would too if it meant us expanding our MTB crew. Here's another novel idea for you two. Why don't you hook up and start sort of a farm team of sorts of CT AZ MTBers. In a month, when you get up to speed, join us. Do it. Like I said, plenty of season left. Drag 2knees out with you. :idea: You guys have no idea what you're missing.



Im in for doing  some slower paced rides..Those 3 hour Nass marathons really kick my ass..especially at the pace you guys ride at...also im making an official CALL OUT to       2knees!!!!

steve


----------



## 2knees (Aug 13, 2008)

alright guys alright.  Greg, if it works for you i can come by thursday at some point with the case of harpoon and make the trade.  then i'll sack up and join you mtn men for a merry ride through the woods.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> alright guys alright.  Greg, if it works for you i can come by thursday at some point with the case of harpoon and make the trade.  then i'll sack up and join you mtn men for a merry ride through the woods.



Sweet.  One down...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> alright guys alright.  Greg, if it works for you i can come by thursday at some point with the case of harpoon and make the trade.  then i'll sack up and join you mtn men for a merry ride through the woods.



Are you getting Greg's old Trek? 

Let me know when you are doing your forst ride with the AZ crew. I will make sure I am there. We are planning on riding at the West Hartford res. this Sunday. Its not to far for you, if you have a bike by them come along. Maybe Grassi will grow a pair and join us too.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> alright guys alright.  Greg, if it works for you i can come by thursday at some point with the case of harpoon and make the trade.  then i'll sack up and join you mtn men for a merry ride through the woods.




HA HA HA  WTF??  hes giving you a mtb for a case of suds??  I love it!!!

steve


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2008)

powhunter said:


> HA HA HA  WTF??  hes giving you a mtb for a case of suds??  I love it!!!
> 
> steve



Not just suds, but the 'Poon:


----------



## 2knees (Aug 13, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> 2knees weights like 125 soaking wet.  I should have no problem dragging him.  ;-)




yeah but i bite.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Are you getting Greg's old Trek?
> 
> Let me know when you are doing your forst ride with the AZ crew. I will make sure I am there. We are planning on riding at the West Hartford res. this Sunday. Its not to far for you, if you have a bike by them come along. Maybe Grassi will grow a pair and join us too.



sunday may work. i'll need to find a sitter as my wife is working saturday night.


If your goal is to humilate, embarrass, belittle and generally poke fun of me, then you should definitely be there for my first attempt.

can i use training wheels?


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> sunday may work. i'll need to find a sitter as my wife is working saturday night.
> 
> 
> If your goal is to humilate, embarrass, belittle and generally poke fun of me, then you should definitely be there for my first attempt.
> ...



You are a scared little girl.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> You are a scared little girl.



Burn! :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Aug 19, 2008)

take your shots now ladies.  you wont be talking in a few months  :flame:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> take your shots now ladies.  you wont be talking in a few months  :flame:



Dude, we'll be doing laps around you as you're huffing and puffing at the bottom of the first run... :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Dude, we'll be doing laps around you as you're huffing and puffing at the bottom of the first run... :roll:



whatever you say big papa.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> You are a scared little girl.



well this little girl broke down at lunch and bought a "better" bike then the hybrid i've been tooling around town with. something made by diamondback.  i'm sure its a piece of crap but i'm ready to roll.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> well this little girl broke down at lunch and bought a "better" bike then the hybrid i've been tooling around town with. something made by diamondback.  i'm sure its a piece of crap but i'm ready to roll.



See you tomorrow evening then?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/33811-mtb-nassahegan-raw-8-20-08-a.html

Seriously, what'd ya get? 8)


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

What did you decide against getting the autographed Trek from Greg?


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What did you decide against getting the autographed Trek from Greg?



I know. I am truly offended he didn't want that vintage piece of MTB history... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> See you tomorrow evening then?
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/33811-mtb-nassahegan-raw-8-20-08-a.html
> 
> Seriously, what'd ya get? 8)



not gonna happen.  got softball tonight then dee is working tomorrow and i'm leaving for 10 days at the cape on friday.  when i get back though.

Its a hardtail (no rear suspension if thats what that means) cheapo made by diamondback.  I cant remember the exact model.  its in my car.  If i get the motivation i'll walk out there so you can tell me exactly what a p.o.s. it really is.

the one thing that concerned me tooling around the parking lot was the "lowest" gear didnt seem all that "low".  i'm thinking climbing on it might be a real bitch.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What did you decide against getting the autographed Trek from Greg?



I really wanted something besides my hybrid for vacation.  And with my schedule this week, there was no way i was going to be able to catch up with Greg before i left.  

it was a very generous offer though.  which is always Gregs M.O.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

I figured you drank the payment8)


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> not gonna happen.  got softball tonight then dee is working tomorrow and i'm leaving for 10 days at the cape on friday.  when i get back though.
> 
> Its a hardtail (no rear suspension if thats what that means) cheapo made by diamondback.  I cant remember the exact model.  its in my car.  If i get the motivation i'll walk out there so you can tell me exactly what a p.o.s. it really is.
> 
> the one thing that concerned me tooling around the parking lot was the "lowest" gear didnt seem all that "low".  i'm thinking climbing on it might be a real bitch.



Yeah, let us know what the model is. I think DB actually makes some decent bikes. And regardless of what it is you're already a million miles ahead of johnnypoach and Grassi. :lol: I'm sure it's fine to get started on...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Didn't Steve say Johnny was interested in it?

But then again Johnny put some new tires on his FS so I think he is into that bike for the long haul.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I figured you drank the payment8)



that would be the 2knees i know. ;-)


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't Steve say Johnny was interested in it?
> 
> But then again Johnny put some new tires on his FS so I think he is into that bike for the long haul.



Whoops. I forgot about that.  I think I already have a new "buyer".


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I figured you drank the payment8)


:lol:



o3jeff said:


> Didn't Steve say Johnny was interested in it?


Jonny himself said he was interested!  Greg, better get in touch with him!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Who's the proud new owner? Brian?


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Jonny himself said he was interested!  Greg, better get in touch with him!



Looks like I need to start a bidding war...


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Who's the proud new owner? Brian?


:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

You need to set up a auction sub forum for this stuff.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like I need to start a bidding war...



2 cases!


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 21, 2008)

You boys really need to rename (or split out) this thread.  Every time I see new posts in here, I think it's news or developments about the 2009 Sundown Mogul Competitions.  Instead, all I'm reading about lately is your latest MTBing developments.  That's cool as those are important issues as well but you're really giving me a head fake on the bump comps. :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2008)

It's a C.L.I.T. thing

They're kind of like lawn grubs; very little you can do when they decide to take over the field/thread.  They'll turn a favorite groomer thread into a mogul love sausage fest and a thread about bump competitions into a men in tights MTB chest bump and there's really very little you can do to stop it.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> It's a C.L.I.T. thing
> 
> They're kind of like lawn grubs; very little you can do when they decide to take over the field/thread.  They'll turn a favorite groomer thread into a mogul love sausage fest and a thread about bump competitions into a men in tights MTB chest bump and there's really very little you can do to stop it.



lawn grubs.  lol.

i guess the other question would be why you are even reading this thread.  This is for us hardcore sundown bump skiers.  I dont believe i've seen you tackle the beast that is temptor.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

There are some major developments going on behind the scenes, especially in regards to the spring comp. I'm not at liberty to say anything, but rest assured, if everything falls into place, it's going to be one helluva event to remember. That's for sure...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> There are some major developments going on behind the scenes, especially in regards to the spring comp. I'm not at liberty to say anything, but rest assured, if everything falls into place, it's going to be one helluva event to remember. That's for sure...



Gee, thanks for the tease... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Gee, thanks for the tease... :roll:



That's all I can give you right now. Sorry. Trust me. If it all works out, it's going to be one of the biggest skiing events SNE's ever seen. Still a number of "ifs" and "maybes".


----------

